# WTF! you got to be kidding!



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.crazypc.com/other/misc/toast.htm :shadedshu
this is ridiculous why would you even wanna do this!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

I just ordered 12.

Everyone wants breakfast with their gaming!  lmfao


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 31, 2008)

i was actually thinking of making a toaster into a comp, but i don't see why you would actually put one into a comp, just seems like a dumb idea, although if it was a pizza oven then i might think other wise


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

haha this cant be good though seriously all that heat inside your case?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 31, 2008)

Is a 5.25" mini-fridge option for my cream cheese / jam?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i was actually thinking of making a toaster into a comp, but i don't see why you would actually put one into a comp, just seems like a dumb idea, although if it was a pizza oven then i might think other wise



ha now your talking!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 31, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> Is a 5.25" mini-fridge option for my cream cheese / jam?



now thats a good idea, i already got a cup holder in mien and a mini fridge would work wonders!


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol thats pretty sick.. I wouldnt minf having a few but yeah the heat inside the case would cause problems..

Edit: woah triple post!! Lol yeah i rate the pizza oven sounds gud


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 31, 2008)

Th3-R3as0n said:


> Lol thats pretty sick.. I wouldnt minf having a few but yeah the heat inside the case would cause problems..



delicious problems


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 31, 2008)

i saw that earlier today and thought wtf aswell. even though i doubt i need that to make toast with my pc. i suppose its like the cig lighter and ash tray for your 5.25 slots.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 31, 2008)

They are totally ripping people off!!

Everyone knows that a legit toaster has a removable crumb tray, FFS!:shadedshu

These folks better get their act together or this product is gonna tank HARD!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/news/article/thermaltake_xray_pc_lighter_and_cup_holder_04060129/

that is one of the most useful things in my case right now


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

now if they can just make a usb pizza oven that would be the shit!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 31, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/news/article/thermaltake_xray_pc_lighter_and_cup_holder_04060129/
> 
> that is one of the most useful things in my case right now



Yeah, slap some dryer sheet over all your intake fans, pop your ashtray into the cup holder and BAM: your computer becomes the world's most expensive smoke-eater ashtray!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 31, 2008)

i actually have my cell phone charger plugged into my cig lighter, that is really useful at lans


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i actually have my cell phone charger plugged into my cig lighter, that is really useful at lans



damn i never thought about that!
i bet that is useful!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 1, 2008)

Dude, Id so order one if I really liked toast


----------



## viczulis (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't know about the toast, but I will be getting lighter. Many times gaming and can't find my lighter thats a good idea


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

That could be helpful if you liked toast with your frags.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2008)

I just ordered one


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2008)

Great for long lan sessions just bring a plate and spread.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 1, 2008)

thats pretty crazy! is it bagel wide? 

the ashtray/lighter/cupholder is cool ive seen it around for years


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2008)

It is an April Fools joke, add one to your cart.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

O yeah...  wow that is bad photoshop...


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool tho if someone did it just have a coffeee maker in there as well and id be set


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

lego my Eggo


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Cool tho if someone did it just have a coffeee maker in there as well and id be set



http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/06/13/extreme_modding/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2008)

ah... gotta love the time zone difference on the internetz for april first.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ah... gotta love the time zone difference on the internetz for april first.



O ya its like 2 am there in the UK...  got ya...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O ya its like 2 am there in the UK...  got ya...



and 11am here in aus, so the jokes are almost over.


----------



## Bytor (Apr 1, 2008)

Hahahaha thats to crazy...

But I'll take a beer cooler for mine ty!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.xoxide.com/cool-it-usb-beverage-cooler.html
you can use that to keep your beer cool


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

All it is, is a peltier junction...  Just buy one for $10 and hook it up to molex 12v and your set!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> It is an April Fools joke, add one to your cart.



wow i didnt even try that haha they got me!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2008)

it got my housemate too.. she saw it in firefox and asked if i was buying 'another useless toy' (i guess the 24 port gigabit switch on her favourite chair upset her  )


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it got my housemate too.. she saw it in firefox and asked if i was buying 'another useless toy' (i guess the 24 port gigabit switch on her favourite chair upset her  )




haha


----------

